# Where can I get Aerospace 303 from?



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Quick one - where can I get the Aerospace 303 sealent from other than the net? Call me old fashioned but I quite like to go into a shop and pay for things, plus don't agree with paying another 30% on top of the price for postage!

I'm based in Birmingham - is it something you find on the shelves of Halfords!?


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Never seen it in Halfords, I would guess you'd need a specialist shop to pick that up off the shelf.


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Think I've answered my own question - http://www.wheretobuy303.com/results_li ... country=UK.

Not many places hence looks like I'll be going to the internet after all...


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

i got mine from http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/interior/ ... d_366.html

have seen it on e-bay also


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 24, 2009)

Yep on eBay: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 374wt_1165 8)


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Just bought some off eBay in the end (thanks for that link Thundercat, seemed pretty cheap compared to others).

So much for trying to find some in a shop!


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Expensive stuff innit..... anyone found a cheaper alternative?


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

XTR said:


> Expensive stuff innit..... anyone found a cheaper alternative?


From what I've heard this stuff is supposed to be the best. I used some quick 'dashboard' wipes wipes on my wife's 2 month old A5 at the weekend and it has left loads of smears and was dusty again the next day. If this stuff protects and repels the dust whilst making it look nice and new then should be perfect solution for the A5 and the TT.

My thinking is that it's got to be pricey for a reason, plus I'm going to use it on my front grille to bring back to a nice new satin black...

Think of it as only a couple of pence per spray then it isn't too bad!


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

I usually just use Meguiars Last Touch on the my dash and other plastics. Tends to be ok  And cheap enough.

I want something for the door rubbers though.


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

XTR said:


> I usually just use Meguiars Last Touch on the my dash and other plastics. Tends to be ok  And cheap enough.
> 
> I want something for the door rubbers though.


I've just switched from Megs LT to 303 for the dash, I prefer the 303 though the LT does a decent job too.


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

TT Ade said:


> XTR said:
> 
> 
> > I usually just use Meguiars Last Touch on the my dash and other plastics. Tends to be ok  And cheap enough.
> ...


Ade - does that mean the Megs LT won't be going in your nice new detailing bag!?


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

MrHooky said:


> Ade - does that mean the Megs LT won't be going in your nice new detailing bag!?


I use Megs LT for lots of things


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

LT is the daddy for general cleaning. Although i've now switched to demon shine, only because i managed to pick up 5 litres for £3. So bought 20 litres of the stuff.


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

XTR said:


> LT is the daddy for general cleaning. Although i've now switched to demon shine, only because i managed to pick up 5 litres for £3. So bought 20 litres of the stuff.


XTR - was that in Halfords? I went in there last week and they only had the tiny bottles for £6. I would have got a 5L one if it was going cheap just for spraying on before drying...


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

MrHooky said:


> XTR said:
> 
> 
> > LT is the daddy for general cleaning. Although i've now switched to demon shine, only because i managed to pick up 5 litres for £3. So bought 20 litres of the stuff.
> ...


Yeh from halfords. I've been using it as a drying aid too. Tescos sell the 1 litre one for £5 (£6.99 in halfords). I bought one in Tesco's, purely for the bottle so i can refill it


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

How have you found the 303 Mr Hooky? Any chance to use it yet?


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> How have you found the 303 Mr Hooky? Any chance to use it yet?


Marco had chance to use this afternoon. Both exterior and interior.

Firstly did my front grille. Done some before and afters for comments. Looked a bit faded before hand, even after a wash. So then took the 303 to it. Not the easiest to use given it's like watery milk and kind of splodges out! Ended up using a combo of celluar kitchen sponge for the tight gabs, waffle drying towel and a MF cloth. Got there in the end. Almost need to buff it after you've put it on. Anyway I'll let you comment on the pics.

Then took it into the interior. Did the dash, door panels, and the plastic scuffs as you enter the car. For the scuff plates it had brought them up nicely. Door panels again, with the door in the daylight I could see the black darkening slightly and yet still retaining a nice matte finish. Harder to tell with the dash. Main reason being I keep my car pretty spotless! Still done some pics below for you all. I was a busy with the camera today!

Really did need something doing...
View attachment 6

View attachment 5


Looking much better now although this wasn't quite finished as I still had to get in gaps near the rings and round the edge...
View attachment 4


Nearly there...
View attachment 3


Dashboard before, perhaps a little dusty although still looks good to be fair:
View attachment 2


MF to apply then re buffed after...
View attachment 1


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I really like the finish the 303 has made. Non shiny which is good. Looks like new again the grill. Interior not shiny which is good. I find using a delicate brush is ideal for those corners on the upper and lower grills. Also handy for the air intakes at the bottom. Looking good.


----------

